# VAC Vocational Services.



## 3VPspecialty (20 May 2016)

Who here has used the Vac Vocational services through the Rehabilitation program to go back to school or upgrade? How was the process and what did you end up taking?


Thank you.


----------



## mariomike (20 May 2016)

For reference, Perhaps "VAC Vocational Services." will be merged with "VA rehabilitation and vocational program".
http://army.ca/forums/threads/122556.0

See also,

Vocational services
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++PSHCP&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=F6w_V834JKeC8Qe77ZvoBQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+vocational


----------



## jtdollah (16 Jun 2016)

I'm currently going through the Vocational Rehabilitation program. I spent close to 2 years upgrading high school courses and I begin a university engineering program in September.

A friend of mine went through the same program and just graduated with a business degree.

My experience with upgrading was that I would pay for the classes and would be reimbursed once I submitted the receipt. Pass, fail, retake the same class, or drop out, I would be reimbursed.

I was notified that I would get somewhere in the range of $25K for university, once that was used up I would just go to my case manager and ask for the rest of the money. He said that if I was still in my first year of school and already went through $25K i would be denied, but if I was on the home stretch, end of 3rd year or in 4th year, I would automatically be approved.


----------



## 3VPspecialty (16 Jun 2016)

jtdollah said:
			
		

> I'm currently going through the Vocational Rehabilitation program. I spent close to 2 years upgrading high school courses and I begin a university engineering program in September.
> 
> A friend of mine went through the same program and just graduated with a business degree.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the informed reply, exactly the type of info that can help others!


----------



## Teager (16 Jun 2016)

jtdollah did you have to do an assessment before beginning your classes? If so what did they have you do for it?


----------



## jtdollah (5 Jul 2016)

Teager said:
			
		

> jtdollah did you have to do an assessment before beginning your classes? If so what did they have you do for it?



The only assessment was with my school to see where I had to start upgrading. It was similar to the CF's aptitude test, English and math related questions. I was 26 at the time, about 9 years out of high school, so naturally I bombed it and had to begin upgrading from the grade 10 level.


----------



## Teager (8 Jul 2016)

jtdollah said:
			
		

> The only assessment was with my school to see where I had to start upgrading. It was similar to the CF's aptitude test, English and math related questions. I was 26 at the time, about 9 years out of high school, so naturally I bombed it and had to begin upgrading from the grade 10 level.



Alright thanks. My Case manager mentioned something about an assesment before school that's why I asked.


----------



## Cantthinkofanything (11 Jul 2016)

Expect the first 4-6 months of being in the vocational program to be slightly tedious.  They will put you through some aptitude testing, psychometric testing etc and come up with a list of professions that you may be proficient at, depending on your current testing scores, labour market, etc.


Once you have completed the testing, the person who grades and assesses the testing will determine how much education and at what level you're currently suited to attempt.

Once you are in the program (at least for myself), you should just forward your tuition bill, textbooks, parking, etc to the Veteran's Rehab wing of the March of Dimes (at least in Ontario) and they are usually paid up front.  

I began the process in December 2015 and am just now finally covered for my future education.  My last semester I had to pay for on my own and then they reimbursed me and from here on out they pay for it up front.  I had to do this only because I began attending university before my program had officially been approved by VAC.

In regards to my major, I was approved for 4-6 years of university and I am currently attending as a psychology major.


----------



## Teager (11 Jul 2016)

Thanks for the info. I'm curious since you started your program before it was approved did they still require you to do the testing? Seems some do testing others don't.


----------



## Cantthinkofanything (12 Jul 2016)

PM sent.


----------



## Hockey22 (1 Aug 2016)

Curious, I am most likely going to be going into the Voc Rehab program eventually. If I was already enrolled in university, will I have to do the testing mentioned above? I wouldn't think so, but who am I.


----------



## Cantthinkofanything (7 Aug 2016)

From my anecdotal experience, yes.  I was already attending university, had an A+ average but still had to do the testing.  The testing is more in regards to what future professions you have the aptitude and traits for.  

The whole process with VA is establishing an end point, which for them is a profession.  Which for me myself has been a complete nightmare, I wasn't comfortable committing to a specific profession as I was hoping my first-year courses would expose me to various options and I could then commit to something.  VA absolutely HATES this.  Therefore I have still not received funding for my education, nor reimbursement for last year yet.

They want to spend the least amount as possible as well, as I said earlier I was approved for up to 6 years of university.  Yet when they come back with options for professions, they usually are 1-2 year college courses, trades etc.

If you want to continue in university and stick to your guns, be prepared for a LONG process with VA.


----------

